# sig 22 cal



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried the 22 cal sig mosquito? 

What do you think about this gun?


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, it's a Sig, so hard to go wrong. That said, it does seem to have definate ammo preferences. You'll need to try out different brands and see what your's likes. There is supposed to be a second slide spring included with the pistol so you can change that and see what happens. There should also be an extra front site or two to help find your right one.

We got my wife one a couple days ago and she loves it. I need to help break it in as well, though for me larger would be nicer. Unfortunately there's a large difference between my hand size and hers.

Hope that helps.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Even on the Sig Forum website, I have read a lot of negative things about them. Same with the Walther P22. I am a huge Walther fan, and I won't buy a P22.

A few months ago, I read something stating that Sig and Walther don't really manufacturer their 22s themselves - apparently they farm it out to some other company.

The slides on both are supposed to be a soft zinc, instead of something more durable. I think U'd be better off with one of the mainstream target 22s over the Sig one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO I think Browning, and Ruger make the best in .22 target type pistols. I hope there is one in my future. I have a Ruger standard or MK1 made in 1977. I don't know how many thousands of rounds it has through it, and it still shoots like new. That is one heck of a track record.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> IMHO I think Browning, and Ruger make the best in .22 target type pistols.


I'll agree with that statement. I've seen several Mosquitos come back to the store to be sent back to Sig. SigArms seems to handle it well, in almost all cases a new gun was shipped instead of trying to fix the old one. But none of these guns are ever all that old. I hear a lot of negative on it as well. Personally, I don't plan to ever buy one. If I was going to get a .22 pistol, it would be either a Ruger or a Browning.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

What's the expected Sig response to this? Do you think the will fix the issue before they ship the guns or are they going to drop, ro re-design the line? Or do nothing?

So far The Babe's works well except for being very ammo picky. We changed the front sight and the recoil spring and she's going to be workig with those for a bit.

ciao!

leam


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

leam said:


> What's the expected Sig response to this? Do you think the will fix the issue before they ship the guns or are they going to drop, ro re-design the line? Or do nothing?
> 
> So far The Babe's works well except for being very ammo picky. We changed the front sight and the recoil spring and she's going to be workig with those for a bit.
> 
> ...


I've noticed a trend with Sig which is why I don't jump on their new products the minute they come out. They seem to release new items before working the bugs out. Usually within three years or so the bugs are pretty much worked out. And I think they use the send backs as some sort of research as to what is wrong with the weapons. But who knows.


----------



## dladd (Sep 19, 2006)

I just bought one a few weeks back. I love it. As long as you don't put the very cheapest ammo in it, it's dead reliable so far and I've had no problems what so ever. I sprung for the bridgemount and the red-dot sight and that make it even better. I've put about 400 rounds through it so far and I would definatley recommend it to anyone. I've seen the negative comments as well. I bought it because I am teaching my GF to shoot and it has roughly the same dimensions and safeties and feel of my Sig P245 so when the time comes, it'll be an easy transition for her. I also bought it because I like to shoot a lot so I am able to shoot this one all day for $20. 

It's probably not the most accurate or reliable as a whole but for the money, I'd buy another one.

Hope this helps.
dladd


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a Mosquito, and it shoots, but that's all it does.

It has nothing in common with a real SIG gun. Front Sights are all plastic, ans just "clipped" into the slide. Ever 50 shots, you need to check if it is still sitting good in there, or you have a real good chance to see it fly away.

If I were to buy another SIG in .22, I would really spend like $2000, and get a P210 with the conversion kit made in Switzerland. There you have an all steel SIG with really good sights, fittings, a match grade trigger, and outstanding accuracy.

regards

Reaper


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Reaper said:


> If I were to buy another SIG in .22, I would really spend like $2000, and get a P210 with the conversion kit made in Switzerland. There you have an all steel SIG with really good sights, fittings, a match grade trigger, and outstanding accuracy.


I'd go a slight bit cheaper and try to track down a Trailside. The ones you can actually still find are around $650 or so, I've seen some as high as $900. But the Trailside is one heck of a gun.


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a Mosquito that i had to send back to Sig. They told me I had the recoil sping in backwards. They test fired it with CCI Mini Mags . Since I've been using Mini Mags & Stingers the Mosquito has ben working very well.


----------

